# .ait Dateien aufmachen in CS



## renard (2. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein paar aeltere .ait Dateien, und nur die Illustrator CS Version. Wenn ich Datei/Oeffnen druecke, kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "Die Datei hat ein unbekanntes Format und kann nicht geoeffnet werden." 

Koennt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Bzw. kann ich mir irgendwo eine aeltere Version von Illustrator runterladen?

LG,
Stefanie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. März 2007)

Also das sind ja Template Dateien. Falls du weißt mit welcher Version die erstellt wurden solltest du auf Ebay mal schauen. Weil irgendwo runterladen wird illegal sein da die Lizensen für die Versionen sehr warscheinlich nicht freigegeben wurden.

Viele Grüße


----------

